
Show HN: Search for words inside of YouTube videos - fouadallaoui
http://scan.video
======
redgrange
Cool. Are you looking at the captions/subtitles and in many cases the
automatically generated ones from youtube's speech recognition?

------
newsignup
A similar service was
[http://youpronounce.it/search.jsp?q=holy](http://youpronounce.it/search.jsp?q=holy)
submitted few days back :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10359710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10359710)

------
fouadallaoui
Thanks for the feedback. We use captions for our prototype in order to extract
all the data which is just one way to do it. They are many ways to extract
content from videos and we're working on some interesting ones!

About youpronounce.it (watch out for trademark complaints), they focus on a
single use case? pronunciation? Which is fine.

We just built a quick prototype for validation. We're working on scan.video to
make video content more accessible for people on the Internet. What you see
today is %0.1 of what we'd like to build. So, stay tuned! definitely..

(We added a link for 1st time users to make things easier)

Thanks again for all the feedback!

------
fouadallaoui
Feel free to leave your feedback! Thanks.

F.

~~~
hobs
Took me a minute to get that the first one was a keyword, and the second one
actually got me an audio clip of someone saying something.

If the problem you are trying to solve is easing someone finding someone
saying a word, then I fell it might be easier for the user to just have
someone use the "second box" (transcript search) to do all of the searching,
and then narrow based on either suggested keywords or some other offering.

Also I noticed a fairly minimal amount of videos when doing pretty big
searches (car), any reason to limit it to 5ish videos?

It would also be interesting if you could chain together sentences somehow.

I like it!

